
The True Coronavirus Toll in the U.S. Has Already Surpassed 200k - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/08/12/us/covid-deaths-us.html
======
dredmorbius
Paywalled? Try:

[https://archive.today/ghoxi](https://archive.today/ghoxi)

[https://archive.is/ghoxi](https://archive.is/ghoxi)

[https://archive.fo/ghoxi](https://archive.fo/ghoxi)

[https://archive.li/ghoxi](https://archive.li/ghoxi)

[https://archive.vn/ghoxi](https://archive.vn/ghoxi)

[https://archive.md/ghoxi](https://archive.md/ghoxi)

[https://archive.ph/ghoxi](https://archive.ph/ghoxi)

At least one typically works.

List:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archive.today](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archive.today)

Cloudflare is in a grudge match with archive.today:

[https://community.cloudflare.com/t/archive-is-
error-1001/182...](https://community.cloudflare.com/t/archive-is-
error-1001/18227)

